

Drankkit brings reddit lots of growth: an empirical study of the power of free beer - kn0thing
http://reddit.blogspot.com/2007/11/website-needs-traffic-empirical-study.html

======
mynameishere
Is that the girl he almost didn't found reddit because of:

[http://cache.valleywag.com/assets/resources/2007/11/Huffman....](http://cache.valleywag.com/assets/resources/2007/11/Huffman.jpg)

...or is that a post-aquisition upgrade? (excuse me if I have my founders
confused.) Also check out the kiwi in the middle of the above:

<http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp>

~~~
kn0thing
When Steve and I started reddit, he was dating that same girl (now his
fiancee). She was always very supportive of him/us, so I'm not sure where you
got your data about him potentially not doing reddit because of her.

And yes, I am indeed wearing a FogBugz Kiwi T-shirt. It was a gift from
FogCreek and it's my second favorite shirt of all-time.

~~~
mynameishere
_Ohanian says it took several months to convince Huffman that "he didn't want
to take the very appealing job close to his girlfriend back in Virginia, and
to instead try living with me in near-poverty for some indefinite period of
time."_

[http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/content/sep2007/sb20070...](http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/content/sep2007/sb20070926_082638.htm)

------
kirubakaran
Reason to exclusively fund 21+ y.o.

